# Power Trailer Mover



## modela (Feb 11, 2016)

I finished up the trailer mover I made to move my boat around by myself.  This included welding and fabrication and modification of an ATV winch to power it.   The power for the unit is an ATV winch.  Pictured below is a modification I made by cutting the drum and replacing the one side with two turned aluminum pieces that allow me to attach a 1" bore sprocket.
	

		
			
		

		
	



The frame shown below is fabricated out of 3/8" plate.  On one end is the mounting for the winch.  The other is the mounting for two 3/4" flange bearings.


Rear frame was added next.


After that the mounting for the winch and the receiver post were added. 


Finished on its trial.  It worked.  There is only a few things left to do.


----------



## Franko (Feb 11, 2016)

Good work, modela. I like it!


----------



## kvt (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks good how does it steer with the solid axle.   A small hydraulic cylinder to raise and lower the tong would help with pickup and put down and does not look like it would be that hard to add.   I found some on EBAY years ago that I used on some projects.   Also had some electric dump bead lifts that would work for something like that.


----------



## modela (Feb 11, 2016)

Actually, this is a differential axle from a John Deere mower.  Notice the differential where it attaches to the sprocket at the right.  I was wondering the same thing.  For my case the trailer has a lift.  I had to add a second receiver because the first one was too high.  There is a balance between where you put the post getting the balance right and not interfering with the chain.  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice work. How about a video of it in action now?


----------



## modela (Feb 11, 2016)

I will work on a video.  I usually move the boat by myself.


----------

